# Drawing Bettas



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I need to practice Lol. I'm new to the world of drawing Bettas, so they may not turn out the best. Here's a sample of a drawing I did of Neon:










Taken from this photo here:










Rules and info.:

1. Please use only clear shots!
2. After three requests, please wait for me to say I can take on more before posting photo
3. If for whatever reason you want the drawing as an avatar, sig pic, etc. You can use it just please give credit.
4. Notify me if you don't want your Bettas name in the photo
5. Just remember I'm new to this, so pictures probably wont turn out perfect.

Okay, that pretty much covers it  Anyone want their Betta drawn?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll volunteer one of Jade!
Just lemme get some pics uploaded first.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's one!:










By the way, Neon is a Very pretty betta. I love how he shines in the flash!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, I'm on it, he's a very pretty Betta!

Also, thanks for the comliment!

I can take 2 more right now.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty! Could you please do one of my tiny little girl Luna?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Clearest photo I have, if its not clear enough thats fine


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ oops I meant compliment XD

Here's Jade:










Bettaluver and littlenibbles: I'll draw Cici and Luna after my concert tonight (band) they look pretty (=

Edit: Oh yeah, I can take one more!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you make me a red and blue Butterfly Betta.
His name is philip

and I have a red betta fish. his body is red, but his fins are a transparent looking white. His name is Red(he died a year ago)


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

baylee767 said:


> ^ oops I meant compliment XD
> ...
> 
> Bettaluver and littlenibbles: I'll draw Cici and Luna after my concert tonight (band) they look pretty (=
> ...


Thanks so much for that! For both the compliment (lol) and the picture. I love it!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you take one of Sparky? he's my avatar, and I have some pics of him on my profile. If you need one on the thread just say so.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Philipphish: Sorry, I can only draw from an image /=

Okay, that makes three, so just wait until I finish to send in more requests please =)

Just got back from the concert, so here I go...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay here is the next batch, fresh off the press!










Bettalover: I'm really sorry about the picture =( Do you want me to redo it? My red was really dull, but it's sharp again now so I'd be happy to!



















That was actually my first time drawing females! Think they turned out okay and not too male-ish?

I can take three more!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, those are beautiful! Luna looks exactly like that, that's adorable! Thanks so much. Luna did the fin wave in thanks!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O pretty! could you draw my new blue betta? its a delta tail XD







If you want to see his face a little better:


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you mind doing my two boys? You are an awesome Betta drawer!
*Bloom*








*Cirrus*








That is the best picture I have fully of him. He's a scardey fish.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Only if you have time, if din't want to then you don't have to. But if you have time, thanks!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I'll do all 4 (= I'll make an exception for Bettalover (trust me, other than church, I have nothing to do on sundays) So when I get back I'll draw. 

Thanks guys (=


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay I have finished (=










Hmm blue's looking a bit dull, but I think he turned out alright (=



















Nutt sorry if it's innacurate /= pic was a bit blurry, but you can't blame a fish for being shy!










Not sure why I have such a hard time with sparky Lol.

Oh, in case you guys didn't notice, I don't own a scanner so I just take a pic of my drawings XD

Open for three more!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Would you like to do another one from me?  I have 3 boys who love having their pics taken, so I have a few clear pics.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sure, just post them!

No more after Bettaluver 'till I finish those!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll only post 2 someone else can have a chance! Hmmm, let me find a few good ones! 
Ok, the first pic is of my boy Liberty! His tail looks so good now but I'm not sure where my camera is, I'll have to find it! But I love this pic, love to see that done... you can't tell from the pic because he was just getting over fin rot, but he's a double ray CT!  He's got the double ray bit on almost every crown, but I know you can't see it in the pic... could you please add them in a bit, that would be fabulous! 
The second pic is the pic of the betta who first got me into keeping bettas! Sadly he died last April of Ich. But, I'd love a drawing of him! Thanks so much.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry it took so long.

Betta luver, I have some bad news. Liberty turned out better but my dog stepped on him 0.0 Wrinkly Liberty.



















Anyone else?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome job on the pictures! Cirrus is perfect! :-D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww, that Liberty is perfect! And I totally know what you mean, I have 4 dogs and they drive me crazy! Haha. But those look really good, thanks!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

What about Sparky? You said you would redo him, because your red pencil was dull?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

You can do my P.J. if you want! Only if you have time though...... Here he is! It might be hard to see in the pic, but he is a baby blue type colour with a whiteish grayish mask. Thanks in advance!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bettalover: I did redo him. He'd on the second page, with Bloom, Cirrus, and that... unnamed Betta (=

Blackberry: I'll do him!

These Bettas are all so pretty *drools*


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, sorry I didnt notice. Thanks!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Great thanks! Is the pic showing up an your computer? I thought I posted it here but now that I look back at my post, it's gone. If it doesn't show up on your computer, there is a picture on my profile under the album P.J.!!! Pick whichever you think is the best.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

how about my fish? he'd be a good challange.

can u not put a name on him and just make him lineart?


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Feel free to do one of Gillie!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

draw one of my avatar please


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ohhh! That's so good! Could you do one of my betta? Please draw my avatar picture, because that is my betta fish!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you look through my album and pick one of the boys?

If your interested in drawing dragon, I can take more pictures of him. : )


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Guys, she hasn't be on in two months, I don't think she's gonig to draw anymore bettas.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

Since I saw that your fish was named neon... Will you do mine that was named Neon? 
He passed though v.v


----------

